# Panic mode....



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi all, I really need some help as I need to get things moving, all replies / advice is much appreciated!

Trying to look at the options regarding getting my stuff out to Hurghada. Getting a flight out there is relatively cheap but the excess baggage fees of £70 for every 5 kilos above the 20 I am allowed is awful in my view.

So, I can either pay it and have my stuff with me or ship it in. Keep hearing/reading scare stories about it getting lost though which is putting me off so do any of you have any good experiences / company names to send me please?

Also, in my allowed 20 kilos, I want to bring clothes, the more modest the better I think as well as toiletries, phone charger, iPod station and shoesof course. I think I should also bring few books and DVDs as I hear these are expensive out there? What do you all advise?

I also need to bring some printed out CVs etc as the job hunt is not going very well...no-one ever emails me back, why I do not know. I have re-emailed some of the companies that I initially emailed revising (and lowering!) my salary expectations and even though I fit their stipulated criteria, no-one has replied. Do they just not check emails or something?

My hand luggage will be laptop etc.

Am I along the right lines? Please advise as I need to make this as easy as possible for myself, its getting quite stressful!

I was thinking of shipping a box of stuff out before I go as it takes about three weeks to get there I understand? Would it be better to do a box of stuff or to send a case?

Thank you all, I really need the help!!!


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

hi nasiya why dont you fly with KLM you can take 2 bags equally 46 kilos in total i flew with them when moving to Sharm i also had a bag for handluggage(around 15kg)a laptop and handbag?... as you can guess im not a light travel!!!? im not sure if they fly to hurghada but i know they also fly to cairo would spare you alot!!


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

*Hi again CutiePie!*



cutiepie said:


> hi nasiya why dont you fly with KLM you can take 2 bags equally 46 kilos in total i flew with them when moving to Sharm i also had a bag for handluggage(around 15kg)a laptop and handbag?... as you can guess im not a light travel!!!? im not sure if they fly to hurghada but i know they also fly to cairo would spare you alot!!



Thanks for the above hun, I will look into this as 46 kilos would see me just about right. Its all becoming so stressful so you are an angel for getting in touch!!!! xxx


----------



## nstick13 (Mar 6, 2009)

Is that 70 GBP or Egyptian Pounds? 70 Egyptian Pounds = 13 dollars, or about 10 GBP (I think?) or less.


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

nstick13 said:


> Is that 70 GBP or Egyptian Pounds? 70 Egyptian Pounds = 13 dollars, or about 10 GBP (I think?) or less.



70 sterling for every 5 kilos above the 20 kilo allowance


----------



## Savio (May 22, 2009)

Hi have u reached yet? how r u doing?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

As far as printing CV's... I wouldn't bother.
Just take them on a memory stick and print them there.... if you're not taking a laptop. Any internet cafe will make prints for you for a few piastres.


----------



## Sharmlover (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi.

Phone Zeigler Air in Glasgow. 07918601332 They will fly stuff out for you at so much per kilo. Not as much as the airport will. They fly I think to Luxor and then you will have to arrange from Luxor to Sharm. 

I am moving there myself soon and that is cheaper than shipping everything out as i do want to take out my kitchen stuff like crockery, cutlery, and bedding etc. 

I hope this helps.

Good luck


----------



## masr8 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi are you moving to Egypt? Egypt air is the best for luggage Ive found two 20 kilo suitcases. If you are shipping go to the excessbaggage website they are excellent. As for jobs - do a TEFL and get in touch with the hays recruitment agency in the UK and also TES website. Also about conservative clothes. I live in cairo but when Im out and about a cardigan will do. No clevage etc. but generally can wear what I like as they treat you as a foreigner anyway. When you drive its fine. Keep a shawl or pashmina in the car. No shorts. But generally its okay unless you are going to an area that is very conservative. Hurgarda is used to foreigners. Good luck


----------



## Sharmlover (Mar 27, 2009)

masr8 said:


> Hi are you moving to Egypt? Egypt air is the best for luggage Ive found two 20 kilo suitcases. If you are shipping go to the excessbaggage website they are excellent. As for jobs - do a TEFL and get in touch with the hays recruitment agency in the UK and also TES website. Also about conservative clothes. I live in cairo but when Im out and about a cardigan will do. No clevage etc. but generally can wear what I like as they treat you as a foreigner anyway. When you drive its fine. Keep a shawl or pashmina in the car. No shorts. But generally its okay unless you are going to an area that is very conservative. Hurgarda is used to foreigners. Good luck



Thank you for that Masr. I will try those websites. But I can't understand why you have mentioned conservative clothes to me as I didn't mention those. Maybe you have mistakenly thought this was my question also.

Thanks again


----------



## masr8 (Jul 19, 2008)

Sharmlover said:


> Thank you for that Masr. I will try those websites. But I can't understand why you have mentioned conservative clothes to me as I didn't mention those. Maybe you have mistakenly thought this was my question also.
> 
> Thanks again


Sorry that reply for for someone else I think I posted yours elsewhere. I am not on this forum much! So sorry again


----------



## Sharmlover (Mar 27, 2009)

masr8 said:


> Sorry that reply for for someone else I think I posted yours elsewhere. I am not on this forum much! So sorry again


It's quite ok Masr..don't worry about it.

take care.


----------

